# Alvii



## Alvii (Jul 11, 2010)

Hi. I have a ViewsonicVA1912w Monitor which has recently started flickering or showing rolling lines on the display. I have tried changing the resolution which results in the rolling lines being further apart and moving slower or in being closer together and moving quickly.
Does anyone have any ideas as to the possible problem cause and its cure?

Bye for now Alvii.


----------

